# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  Bienvenue  Malick, nouveau community manager de Developpez.com

## Community Management

Chers membres du club,

C'est avec un immense plaisir que je vous annonce que Malick est dsormais *Community Manager* sur Developpez.com.

A cet effet, il a pour principales missions de :
animer et modrer les rubriques sans responsable actif ;former de nouveaux rdacteurs ;vous assister dans vos diffrentes tches lies  la vie du club ;dvelopper et grer les partenariats ;et bien d'autres tches ncessaires  la bonne tenue du club Developpez.com.

Malick est un membre expriment de Developpez.com qui a dj fait ses preuves dans la rdaction avec  son actif, de nombreuses publications (tutoriels et billets blogs), actualits, contenus de FAQ, critique de livre, et plus encore. C'est un contributeur excellent qui apportera encore davantage au club dans ses nouvelles attributions.

*N'hsitez pas  le contacter si vous souhaitez participer  la vie de la communaut.
Mais avant, joignez-vous  moi pour souhaiter la bienvenue  Malick : le nouveau Community Manager de Developpez.com.*
 ::lahola::   ::lahola::   ::lahola::

----------


## Laethy

::lahola::  ::lahola::  ::lahola::  

Bienvenue dans la team des CM Malick. Trs ravie de te compter parmi nous.  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Flicitations.

----------


## Malick

::salut:: 

Merci  vous pour cet accueil chaleureux.

Je n'ai pas de doute que je pourrais compter sur votre soutien et votre aide pour remplir et mener  bien les tches qui me seront confies.

 ::merci::

----------

